# Form 80 for Partner Visa - Who needs one?



## Nicnac (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm a bit confused because some websites say that I do NOT need to fill in the form 80, but the immigration website says that I need one. 

As the sponsor for the partner visa - am I required to fill one out? Or just my partner? 

I am Australian citizen, born in Australia, lived here my whole life etc.

Does anyone have a checklist or list of documents they used successfully? I'd love to save a few helpful ones.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Nicnac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a bit confused because some websites say that I do NOT need to fill in the form 80, but the immigration website says that I need one.
> 
> ...


Hi 

As the sponsor, you may be requested to fill one in by the case officer.

Some people decide to fill it in and attach it from the start to save time, that's what we did.

I don't have checklist to hand but if you google it, there are several. We used a few to check against ours before we submitted.


----------



## charliemccombie (Aug 9, 2017)

A friend of mine filled a form 80 also for her partner I think it was on 888migrationservices try checking out the site if you need more information about it.


----------



## Nicnac (Sep 14, 2016)

What happens if we accidentally upload a document under the wrong section? Can we remove it somehow, and upload it into the correct category?

Are they very strict about this kind of thing? Will it cause issues? Or, will the case officer eventually be able to just move it for us? 

The document was simply a beneficiary thing, but I uploaded it under 'proof of length of relationship' even though the date on there is only very recent. I was going to add it in the financial proof section instead.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Can't do anything once things have been uploaded. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Interestingly, the Migration Act and Regulations only specify that the department can request Form 80's from visa applicants. Sponsors are not mentioned. We think that the Department does not have the right to ask for the sponsor to submit a Form 80.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Interestingly, the Migration Act and Regulations only specify that the department can request Form 80's from visa applicants. Sponsors are not mentioned. We think that the Department does not have the right to ask for the sponsor to submit a Form 80.


I had no idea!

I assume they still do though as it's listed under the sponsors documents?


----------



## Nicnac (Sep 14, 2016)

Ramah said:


> I had no idea!
> 
> I assume they still do though as it's listed under the sponsors documents?


That's also what confused me. I read that page, so I downloaded a form and started filling it in, then some of the questions made no sense and it was just really irritating to list all of my addresses (I've moved around so much).

If they eventually tell me I need one then I'll do it, but for now I don't want to waste time on it.


----------



## GDayAus (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicnac said:


> That's also what confused me. I read that page, so I downloaded a form and started filling it in, then some of the questions made no sense and it was just really irritating to list all of my addresses (I've moved around so much).
> 
> If they eventually tell me I need one then I'll do it, but for now I don't want to waste time on it.


Do they want Australian addresses or all addresses around-the-world?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Nicnac said:


> That's also what confused me. I read that page, so I downloaded a form and started filling it in, then some of the questions made no sense and it was just really irritating to list all of my addresses (I've moved around so much).
> 
> If they eventually tell me I need one then I'll do it, but for now I don't want to waste time on it.


Yeah that's fair enough.

We supplied it just in case but as you said, if they request it, you can give it then.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

GDayAus said:


> Do they want Australian addresses or all addresses around-the-world?


All addresses from the last 10 years regardless of countries.


----------



## Nicnac (Sep 14, 2016)

As Ramah said, it's all addresses - including in Aus.

I have lived in close to a dozen addresses in Australia over the past 10 years. I move a lot of work. For some of these addresses it is impossible for me to remember exact dates, I can only vaguely remember the months. 

Having a terrible memory is not helpful for a visa application... 

I've filled in most of it, but I'll leave it until it is requested. If it does get requested then I'll just have to face a lot of hard work to get all of the details. 

It's not just addresses, it's job roles (I have also changed positions a lot), and it asks to list travel outside of Australia. I have traveled extensively, because I primarily work in tourism. Listing all countries and dates is going to be a huge effort. I'll get it done if I have to... haha.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Nicnac said:


> As Ramah said, it's all addresses - including in Aus.
> 
> I have lived in close to a dozen addresses in Australia over the past 10 years. I move a lot of work. For some of these addresses it is impossible for me to remember exact dates, I can only vaguely remember the months.
> 
> ...


I think DIBP know more about our history than my in-laws haha

In regards to travel, you have to list that anyway in the sponsor application, don't you?

It's not easy!!

Luckily, I keep diaries and I seem to write EVERYTHING down in them which I didn't really realise until this application so I just dug those out and my partner (sponsor) still has his old passport so it wasn't too difficult especially as he hasn't travelled too much (around 20 countries)


----------



## Nicnac (Sep 14, 2016)

Ramah said:


> I think DIBP know more about our history than my in-laws haha
> 
> In regards to travel, you have to list that anyway in the sponsor application, don't you?
> 
> ...


Ahhhh yes. I just started my sponsor application this morning and noticed it's all in there anyway, so I have a busy night ahead of me.


----------

